# Do I need a lesson?



## Aqhaluvr (Jul 1, 2013)

About a week ago I got home from horse camp.This camp had very very experienced instructors (If it's allowed I'll share their names)since their wasn't as many campers this year it was very hands on.I recieved around 20 demos total and 15 hours of riding (approximately) with them.I have a notebook full of everything I learned.My horse is already pivoting faster and dropping her head.I asked my mom if I can get a lesson this week she didn't know if it'd be a good idea because my instructor might teach me different.And obviously they are much more experienced.So my question that took me so long to get to is 

would you want a lesson yet or wait another week or so?



Thank you
Aqhaluvr


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I would find a good trainer and put my horse in full time training and take as many lessons as possible.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I would want to have a lesson BUT only with a trainer that I knew had the same riding goals as me.


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Piper182 (Jun 18, 2009)

Research trainers in your area. Most good trainers are willing to talk to you a bit on the phone. I agree with Sky, make sure the trainer has the same goals as you. An evaluation lesson won't hurt. If you like the trainer, then continue, if not, you can keep searching. Good luck.


----------



## Aqhaluvr (Jul 1, 2013)

I actually do already have a very understanding trainer who is a great gal


----------

